# Edge Hard Drive Upgrade



## mth919 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a new Edge 2tb that I want to upgrade to 4tb. I want to do this before installing it and putting it into service. I'd like some advice on what you Tivo Community members and experts consider the best makes/models for this project. I've upgraded Premieres and Roamios in the past but this is my first rodeo with a unit using a 2.5" drive. So I'm not really educated on what 2.5" drives are made for or at least good for use in Tivos. Thanks in advance for any thoughts or advice y'all 🙂


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mth919 said:


> I have a new Edge 2tb that I want to upgrade to 4tb. I want to do this before installing it and putting it into service. I'd like some advice on what you Tivo Community members and experts consider the best makes/models for this project. I've upgraded Premieres and Roamios in the past but this is my first rodeo with a unit using a 2.5" drive. So I'm not really educated on what 2.5" drives are made for or at least good for use in Tivos. Thanks in advance for any thoughts or advice y'all 🙂


You really should use a CMR (not SMR) drive in a Tivo. Especially an Edge since it is TE4 only, TE4 does not like most SMR drives. There are NO 4TB CMR 2.5" drives, never has been, largest is 3TB, see link. 









2.5" 2TB and 3TB CMR drives for Tivo Bolts


Edit, these would work with an Edge also. However many/most are 15mm which would be a really tight squeeze in an Edge. The Seagate/Samsung 2TB are 9.5mm I believe. So for an EDGE that might be the way to go. Any will work in a Bolt, 15mm no problem. Lot of people looking for 2.5" CMR drives...




www.tivocommunity.com





Current models largest is 1TB (WD Red Plus) If you really want 4TB you will have to go external. Some people may suggest certain 4/5TB 2.5 drives but they ARE SMR. And even if they work, temporarily, most likely will not last very long. Best is external regardless, even the best 2.5" CMR drives usually only last 2-3 years in a Tivo, external with 3.5 CMR could easily last 5-10 years.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, do keep in mind, the Edge has a sticker covering a screw you need to remove to open it up. So ANY drive replacement, internal or external, will require either puncturing the sticker or peeling it off (a hairdryer may help). But a good chance even if you remove the sticker intact and could possibly replace it you could void your warranty.


----------



## tivois4me (May 7, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> You really should use a CMR (not SMR) drive in a Tivo. Especially an Edge since it is TE4 only, TE4 does not like most SMR drives. There are NO 4TB CMR 2.5" drives, never has been, largest is 3TB, see link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say thanks to tommage1 for some of the best posts and advice in this forum.


----------

